

Custom UUID as primary key - MacFlecknoe
http://www.digitilapia.com/

======
MacFlecknoe
I have been struggling to find an elegant way to persist data across a peer to
peer cluster of MS SQL Servers. Our data center is setup so that writes are
made to an arbitrary server and replicated across all peers. This makes
generating primary keys a challenge as they need to be globally unique but
GUIDs result in poor performance. I would love to hear hacker news' opinion of
my proposed solution.

